# DreamerOfDream's Welcome Thread :D



## SydLovesJackers

Hiiii


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

o/ Jack is such a hot horse. <3.<3


----------



## SydLovesJackers

I know right  

So Hi Welcome to the forum ;D


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Mhm. . .

Ty. <3

Zack wants in Celine's pants. :]


----------



## SydLovesJackers

! I know right xD

Shhh! Dont talk about that in here xD


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

:O Why?


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Cause everyone on horseforum can see this. xD


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

stupid stalkers they are


----------



## SydLovesJackers

O;< Nice Keke. Be nice xD

Some of the rules are ; No text language, (examples :idk, ikr, afk) you can use ; lol,****,brb. Another rule ; No caps in the horse chat.


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

:O 

That's stupid.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

xD! Be nice!

So you can change your avatar (mine is the pic of me and jack) 

By clicking USER CP at the top, then clicking Edit Avatar


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Nice. >:[

Would you like a brownie? 

Cool. <3 MAYBE I'll put a picture of me up. . .A fuzzy one, though. <3


----------



## SydLovesJackers

I dont like brownies  

Mkay  

so do you like the forum?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

*Gives taco*

<3

Yes.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

yum  

i love tacos

-puts sour cream and cheese on it


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Oh my god! You're my friend! D:

*Gives the antidote to the poison in the taco* 

D: Soz.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

:O!

;[ You tried to kill me! 

Not nice  

So whats your favorite breed of horse?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Nah, that one was for Brandon. . . Before he said sorry. ;D

I'll be nice! ;D

Oh my god. Black stallion. <3.<3


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Thats not a breed! xD 

Breed like ; quarter horse, thoroughbred,etc. 

Google "horse breeds"


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xD 

Favorite breed : 

Spanish mustang. <3.<3


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Their pretty.

I like Rocky Mountain Horses :]


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Ikr. <3.<3

They're pretty, too! ;D


----------



## SydLovesJackers

No text speak! xD 

They Are 

Jack is a Quarter Horse.


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

:O 

Why can't I talk in text? 

No wonder Jack is hotttttttttttt


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Cause you will get in trouble! xD

Hahaha i know right 

So how are you?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

:O Why will you get in trouble? 

I'm good.

And you?


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Yes you will  

Yesh im good also  

Im probably gonna take jack for a trail ride tomorrow. 

I rode him yesterday 

I have a video of me jumping him, wanna see?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

I know but why? 

That's good! 

Yes I want to see. <3.<3 

*Text talks*

>


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Cause some people dont understand text talk. xD 

meandjackeers.jpg picture by sydbaii - Photobucket

He knocked it down xDD


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Oh. They should learn. 

Lol.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

sepiaslowmotionjumps.flv video by sydbaii - Photobucket

xDD!!


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xD

By the way, I typed 'their' for 'they're' 

So.. . .

*They're


----------



## SydLovesJackers

LOL. 

Yeah i will prob set up the jump then take jack for a trail ride


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xD

Mk.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Soooo D


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xD

SURPRISE!


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Hello There !

Hows your doggy?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xD

Mk.


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

o/

He's good. . .Old. He had a white mustache.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

:O! Whats his name?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Kipper.

<3.<3


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Shexy name


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

:O 

I know right!


----------



## SydLovesJackers

So whats your favorite tv show?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Desperate Housewives.

<3.<3


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Loooooooool xDD. 

I havent watched that in forevverr.


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xD

What's yours?


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Animal Planet <3o<3

xD


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

Lol!

I like that. <3


----------



## SydLovesJackers

I know right 

Horses <3


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

lalalalalalalaaa


----------



## SydLovesJackers

How was your day today?


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xD

Lol.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

How was your day?!


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

You already asked that. 

But good.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

You didnt respond the first time! xD


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

No no I mean you said it before you asked it this time. . .You asked it like an hour ago.


----------



## SydLovesJackers

Ohh :]


----------



## DreamerOfDreams

xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## speedy da fish

:lol: lol...


----------

